# What breed is she?



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

My son hatched her in his 2nd grade class in April. We are not sure what she is. She looks like our Plymouth Rick but has feathers on her leg.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a Rooster Crossbreed of some kind has yellow legs like the Rocks, Possible crossed with a Cochin,


----------



## yokohamamama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just a guess, but with the leg feathering and color perhaps a brahma?


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks. I looked at both and hope she becomes more friendly she hasn't been welcomed in the "click" and I think is depressed. She won't let us hold her. I did notice on our others once they started laying eggs they became much friendlier. Us women and our hormones. Lol


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a brahma cross. I have some brahma crosses that look exactly like that.


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you I'm now leaning to that.


----------

